
Ask HN: What to learn? - mrg3_2013
I suspect there are others like me who feel overwhelmed with the amount of new projects and frameworks that show up everyday. How do people figure out what to learn ? In my day job, I don&#x27;t get to play with the latest buzz - so would love to know how people pick what to learn [hopefully towards specialist consultation eventually]
======
smt88
This exact question appears on HN every few days. It's like saying nothing
about yourself and asking people to tell you what to study in college (or how
to decide what to study).

The answer is that it depends on what you enjoy doing, what you you want to
build, and how much time you have. There's no way to give you a specific
answer without knowing anything about you.

------
user5994461
\- Don't touch for a while. Wait for things which are still alive in a few
years.

\- Learn & use new things which are in demand by companies (especially, the
ones you'd like to work for).

\- Run pilot/trial/research to find new tools to solve current issues we face.

